# Eheim liquidoser



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Anyone ever try the Eheim liquidoser? Do you think it would work well for dosing Excel?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I have not but others have and praised it. Here are a few threads detailing such an experience:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6450
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=50782&postcount=3
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=11489

I recall reading somewhere that the Liquidoser will dispense 0.5 - 1.0 mL of its content with each turn. I hope that is of some use for your application.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks cS. I appreciate the references.

Bill


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill,

I have been using Eheim liquidoser for years. The best invention since sliced bread. Strongly recommend it. 

I use it for daily fertilization NPK as well as Excel.


----------

